# Decoquinate in milkers?



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Okay, probably yet another stupid question from me but....I feed our goats Noble Goat medicated with Decoquinate. It was great for the meat goats, and love it. But, now we've added a nubian that we are milking. Is it okay to feed this to her and milk for human consumption? I know the bag says no, but I've read conflicting reports on the internet since it's in small quantities (no milk withdrawal time). Anybody else do it, or should I buy our Nubian her own seperate feed? I really don't want my kids to develop goat poo or anything.  Thanks!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I believe thats a coccidia medication? I wouldnt drink the milk if the goat is on a medicated feed. Thats just me personally.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Same here, I do an individual cocci prevention with kids for that reason, I want the milk and don't want any meds in it.

Since you are milking her, feeding her an un mediccated ration while she's on the milkstand is simple, your others can still have the medicated also, she is a dairy goat so her nutritional requirements will be a bit different.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you! Yes, feeding her seperately is easy enough. I will pick up a bag of unmedicated today and some alfalfa pellets since she's used to getting that as well.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------

